# Cold Smoking Suggestions on a Char-Griller or Char-Broil Griller/Smoker with Fire Box



## jaybird1103 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a grill with a smoker box and I was wondering how do you cold smoke on either a Char-Griller Grill/Smoker with Firebox (or a Char Griller Grill without it) or a Char-Broil Griller/Smoker with Fire Box.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jay...  you can cold smoke on any one of those...  all you will need is a cold smoker from http://www.amazenproducts.com/ (he's a sponsor of the forums)...  And he has a sale right now with 20% off anything...


----------

